# esnob



## femmejolie

DRAE:
esnob.(Del ingl. snob).1. com. Persona que imita con afectación las maneras, opiniones, etc., de aquellos a quienes considera distinguidos. U. t. c. adj.

En el siglo XVIII y XIX la palabra snob/esnob era usada como abreviatura de "Sine Nobilitate", que significa sin título nobiliario.

¿Qué quiere decir exactamente? ¿Un prepotente? ¿Un pretencioso?
¿Es un listillo que va de listo por la vida, un "cultureta" que presume de ello?  No es un pijo, ¿verdad? porque los hay muy tontos . 
Puede ser una persona muy instruida que hace alarde y ostentación de ello, o también puede serlo una persona que es muy instruida pero no hace alarde? 
Según el DRAE, también podrían serlo las personas que van a la moda, pero no creo yo por ejemplo que Beckham sea un "snob", ¿o sí?


----------



## megane_wang

En inglés snob significa exactamente eso (adapto del  MW Dictionary): 

Como dices, alguien que tiene un aire de superioridad ofensivo para los demás en temas de conocimiento o de gusto, sea con o sin motivo. También se dice de alguien que hace lo posible para que se le relacione con personas de posición social superior (un quiero-y-no-puedo). 

En la primera definición, creo que sí encaja: Beckham (entre muchos otros) = snob.

Salud !!!!


----------



## michael1234567890

Originalmente era una abreviatura en francés de "sans noblesse" ("sin nobleza"). Esto se redució a "snob" que fue prestada por el inglés, y luego el castellano.

--Michael


----------



## femmejolie

megane_wang said:


> En inglés snob significa exactamente eso (adapto del MW Dictionary):
> 
> Como dices, alguien que tiene un aire de superioridad ofensivo para los demás en temas de conocimiento o de gusto, sea con o sin motivo. También se dice de alguien que hace lo posible para que se le relacione con personas de posición social superior (un quiero-y-no-puedo).
> 
> En la primera definición, creo que sí encaja: Beckham (entre muchos otros) = snob.
> 
> Salud !!!!


 
Yo no creo que Beckham sea un snob, en todo caso será un pijo.
De todas formas, me he equivocado, porque el RDAE no dice que lo sean las personas que van a la moda, sino los que imitan maneras, opiniones de otros, y Beckam o Enrique Iglesias, por ejemplo, no imitan ideas, pensamientos de otros, sino que van a la moda comprando cosas caras, pero eso creo que es ser pijo.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

no se lo que es "pijo", en todo caso yo creoi que Beckam es Metrosexual ( le gusta estar erreglado y a la moda), y he descubierto que estaba equivocadisima...
Siempre pensé que "snob", era mas bien algo innovador, a la moda o algo así, que bien, me encanta como se aprende acá en WR.
Me marcho por hoy
Abrazos a todos los foereros!!!


----------



## megane_wang

> Beckam o Enrique Iglesias, por ejemplo, no imitan ideas, pensamientos de otros, sino que van a la moda comprando cosas caras, pero eso creo que es ser pijo


 
Puesto que hablamos de opiniones, por esta vez mantengo lo dicho. En sentido estricto uno y otro son personas "sans noblesse", y el primero de ellos no destaca precisamente por el calado cultural, pese a lo cual se comporta como si fuera Dios bajado del cielo. 

Conforme a la RAE, un _*pijo*_ es alguien que adopta en su vestuario, lenguaje, modales, etc, los gustos propios de una clase social acomodada. Hasta cierto punto coincide con la definición de *esnob*. Sin embargo, para los matices me remitía a la definición original de _*snob,*_ en inglés.

I es ahí donde, si sumamos la arrogancia de la que ambos personajes hacen gala profusamente, _*snob*_ no les queda lejos.

Según la RAE, _*pijo*_ es despectivo, _*esnob*_ no lo es... para mí, mejor ser *esnob*, y parece más divertido !!! 

Salud!


----------



## femmejolie

megane_wang said:


> Puesto que hablamos de opiniones, por esta vez mantengo lo dicho. En sentido estricto uno y otro son personas "sans noblesse", y el primero de ellos no destaca precisamente por el calado cultural, pese a lo cual se comporta como si fuera Dios bajado del cielo.
> 
> Conforme a la RAE, un _*pijo*_ es alguien que adopta en su vestuario, lenguaje, modales, etc, los gustos propios de una clase social acomodada. Hasta cierto punto coincide con la definición de *esnob*. Sin embargo, para los matices me remitía a la definición original de _*snob,*_ en inglés.
> 
> I es ahí donde, si sumamos la arrogancia de la que ambos personajes hacen gala profusamente, _*snob*_ no les queda lejos.
> 
> Según la RAE, _*pijo*_ es despectivo, _*esnob*_ no lo es... para mí, mejor ser *esnob*, y parece más divertido !!!
> 
> Salud!


Sí, estoy de acuerdo contigo hasta cierto punto, pero si me permites discrepar, no sé si estoy equivocada porque no sé exactamente qué es un esnob/snob, yo creo que estos 2 individuos son "pijos"(es mi opinión personal, eh? cuidado! )

Un snob, para mí, sería "Sánchez Dragó", que va de cultureta siendo un ignorante en muchos aspectos.
No sé si "Sabina" sería un esnob.
Estoy ansiosa porque alguien me diga qué es exactamente un esnob o me dé un sinónimo. Adeu!


----------



## aleCcowaN

Según lo entiendo, un esnob es alguien que copia y exagera los modales y estrategias de distinción social de lo que él considera como lo más granado de la sociedad, y esa imitación tiene más que ver con las tradiciones que con la moda, pues lo que está de moda lo pone en evidencia.

Creo que es una palabra no muy aplicable en nuestra época, en la cual no existen rígidos modelos estamentales que copiar.


----------



## femmejolie

Pero hay también gente de "izquierdas" que van de "sabiondos" y no imitan de ninguna manera los comportamientos de la alta sociedad, precisamente, y creo yo que también se les podría aplicar el término "esnob". Sabina, por ejemplo, no es de "derechas"


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Snob no tiene nada que ver con sabiondo, sino con las ganas de parecer de un nivel mucho más alto del que se tiene. Tienen algo de ridículo, inaguantable, y te miran por encima del hombro. Imitan las maneras de los de la más alta sociedad (no de los famosillos) pero sin ningún criterio ni gusto.

Si por ejemplo un esnob se entera que el príncipe de Asturias (por ejemplo) usa para escribir una pluma de la marca X, entonces se comprará una pluma de la marca X pero todos a su alrededor sabrán que se lo ha comprado y que su pluma es la misma que usa el príncipe. Desde luego en eso está el hecho de ser esnob, que la gente se entere de lo que tiene, de lo que hace, de la exposición que ha visto y que se ha comprado por no sé cuántos millones la primera edición del Quijote mientras el duque de Y sólo pudo hacerse con la segunda edición.

No presumen de listos, sino de ricos, de pertenecer a un nivel superior a los demás.

Un beso, 

Gévy


----------



## femmejolie

Gracias, has estado clarísima.
Pero me surge una duda: hay muchos "paletos" (ploucs), que siendo totalmente ignorantes, compran "un incunable del Quijote" para luego no leerlo, por supuesto, o se compran tal bolígrafo que usa el Príncipe, y serían snobs aunque sean ignorantes???
Yo pensaba que los "snobs" tenían cierta cultura o clase social y querían llegar más arriba, pero ya veo que hasta el más rústico puede ser "snob".
Entonces, un labriego de un pueblo perdido que se compre un "Rolex" de oro o que se compre un "Mercedes deportivo" para fardar es un snob, o es un fantasma o es un hortera?


----------



## ampurdan

Esnob, pijo, nuevo-rico, términos similares y los términos que describen a una especie de prototipo de personaje con unos rasgos y actitudes socio-culturales muy marcados (progre, hippie podrían ser otros ejemplos) son términos que se acuñan en un momento y lugar específicos para describir una determinada actitud en una determinada época o situación, que quizá luego por analogía se aplican a otras situaciones no del todo equiparables. 

Normalmente, esa analogía es bastante subjetiva, la ve más el autor del término que el que se ve de golpe y porrazo con un nuevo lastre sobre su fama. Realmente, estos términos viven mucho más en el discurso malhablante creado por cada una de nuestras pequeñas mentes criticonas que en los diccionarios, cuyos significados se marchitan más rápido que la flor del heno. Cada uno otorga un significado distinto a este tipo de términos, fijándose más en un aspecto u otro del sentido en que fue usado en las situaciones donde aprendió por primera vez lo que significaba "pijo" o "snob".

En la vida real, es difícil encontrar un esnob, porque tal cosa sólo es un prototipo ideal, un personaje tragicómico. Sin embargo, encontraremos muchas personas cuyas actitudes les conviertan en presa de semejante calificativo.

Dicho esto, creo que "esnob" también recoge una cierta actitud cultural. Mientras se presupone que la clase alta no esnob tiene un consumo cultural libre y autónomo, al esnob se le critica por sólo querer consumir lo que consume esa clase, no por su propio placer o satisfacción intelectual, sino por puro mimetismo y voluntad de asimilación en el grupo de los poderosos mediante la adopción de sus maneras.

La verdad, me resulta difícil imaginarme a personas de un extracto social bajo sin cierto conocimiento y voluntad de imitación de los ropajes del poder, aunque tengan un rolex o un mercedes en su haber, calificados como esnobs.

Esnob era originalmente un insulto creado para alguien a quien el murmullo de "sin nobleza" podía herirle. Tal cosa no heriría al rey ni al duque ni al conde, porque no tenía el menor atisbo de realidad. Tampoco al rico burgués sin mayor aspiración que la de acumular dinero. Sin embargo, si podía herir a aquel alto cortesano de origen desconocido, o quizá a ese burgués que quería codearse con duques y marqueses...

Pensemos en situaciones análogas de hoy en día.


----------



## brunoperera

Según el diccionario de la Real Academia de la Vida. Un (snob), es un estirado o estirada, que se tira los pedos más alto que su culo. Un saludo.


----------



## yserien

Aporto algo curioso que muchos conoceréis. Cuando el secretario de los grandes colegios ingleses de Oxford, Cambridge escribía el nombre los aspirantes a alumnos incluía al lado del nombre del interesado sus títulos nobiliarios. Si no los tenía ponía una inscripción en latín de cuya grafía no me acuerdo que venía a ser más o menos " sin nobleza" sine nobile (ésto me pasa por no documentarme) con el tiempo escrbió s.nobe y luego snob.
En cuanto a vuestras definiciones me han parecido todas muy interesantes.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Les confieso que las consideraciones sobre este término que aportaron los amigos españoles me desconcertaron un poco al principio. Luego cavilando acerca de este término "recientemente" incorporado al DRAE, creí ver una divergencia por país. Examinando entonces las bases CREA y CORDE, disponibles para todos, llegué a las siguientes conclusiones:

- El término no aparece escrito en ninguno de los corpus como "esnob" sino como snob.

- Casi la totalidad de los casos corresponde al siglo XX, la gran mayoría a su segunda mitad.

- Los casos cuya fuente es española (56 en CREA y 28 en CORDE) o argentina (11 y 7) exceden la proporción habitual de documentos que contienen esas bases. Para el resto de los países la proporción está por debajo de la mitad del contenido general de las bases (29 y 8) .

- Si atendemos a los casos antiguos ni españoles ni argentinos, encontramos al término usado en un sentido cercano a su original extranjero. Por ejemplo: "¿Estáis loca? Ni siquiera soy conde, ni snob, ni deportista." ("Serenidad" de Amado Nervo,1914). 

- Los casos españoles van en dirección a pijo, cultureta, estirado y otros sentidos propuestos aquí. Encontré dos textos cercanos a lo que es una definición, provenientes de renombrados autores.

De Ortega y Gasset, en una colección de artículos publicados entre 1917 y 1933: "El snobismo europeo se entregó con armas y bagajes al  entusiasmo por los Estados Unidos y a la denigración del viejo continente.  El snob aprecia una cosa, no por convicción directa de su  valor, sino porque ve que es apreciada por los demás, esto es, porque ha  triunfado ya o se presume que va a triunfar. Hay mucho de vileza en este  snobismo."

De Pío Baroja, en "Desde la última vuelta del camino. Memorias", 1944-1949, una muy extensa reflexión de la que extraigo sólo estos párrafos [los interesados podrán leerlo en toda su extensión consultando el CORDE]: "...Snob, en su acepción antigua dada por Thackeray, significa algo como  pedante, afectado, diletante sin gusto artístico; pero el uso ha hecho variar de  tal modo el sentido de la palabra, que, actualmente decir de uno que es un  snob, casi más bien es una alabanza que un dicterio. Ser snob hoy es ser amigo de lo extravagante y de lo extraño, un  poco por afición y un mucho por distinguirse del común de los mortales." ... "Los caracteres más  salientes del snob, son la intransigencia y el egotismo. Ruskin, el  maestro de la estética moderna, es un intransigente; siguiendo a eso didáctico,  el snob no admite términos  medios: si Botticelli es bueno, Velázquez tiene que ser malo;..."

- Con respecto a las fuentes argentinas, el sentido del vocablo va en dirección a la imitación de clase encumbrada y un elitismo fingido. Este texto, del libro "Rayuela" de Julio Cortázar, es buen ejemplo:

"Luciana era una snob, eso no lo podía aguantar en nadie.   
- ¿Qué entendés por snob? -preguntó Oliveira, más  interesado. 
 - Bueno -dijo la Maga, agachando la cabeza con el aire de quien presiente  que va a decir una burrada- yo me vine en tercera clase, pero creo que si  hubiera venido en segunda Luciana hubiera ido a despedirme. 
 - La mejor definición que he oído nunca -dijo Oliveira."


- Por último, la más antigua referencia en los corpus, en "Recuerdos de Viaje" (1881) de Lucio Vicente López, argentino:

 «...vestida rigurosamente a la inglesa y cantando con alegría la canción escocesa:  "Within a mile of Edimburg town." Una  rechifla saluda a aquella miss apócrifa;  Mimi se desconcierta, conviene en que le falta pie y  estatura para adoptar la noble nacionalidad de su espléndido snob, tira sus trajes de  seda, arroja sus crêpés rubios, se pone  su vestido de percal y sale cantando al boulevard: "Non, ma jeunesse n'est pas morte, il n'est  pas mort ton souvenir." »


Creo, como conclusión, que, como ya lo hemos discutido varias veces, el DRAE se ha visto obligado a adoptar como definición el mínimo denominador común, aunque suene impreciso o algo anacrónico para unos, y soportar la tensión resultante de quienes rechazan los extranjerismos, como argumentaba Lázaro Carreter con respecto a la incorporación de xenismos en el DRAE. Yo me quedo con el término chileno "siútico" y el español "pijo" para dividir las aguas de esta palabra tan imprecisa.


----------



## Espadachin

Un esnob en inglés (por lo menos, aquí en Canadá) no tiene nada que ver con la imitación de costumbres, lenguaje, etc de una clase social elevada, sino que ese individuo tiene un desdén hacia clases más bajas que su propia.  O sea, que a él (o ella) no le gusta bajarse al nivel de las masas, como si fuera parte de la nobleza.  

Lo siento que no soy tan prolijo como otros aquí, pero imitar a las clases elevadas no entra en mi definición de ser un esnob.  Puede ser que sea diferente en castellano.


----------



## mirx

De acuerdo contigo espadachín.

La única fuente por la que yo concía "snob" era por el inglés, un snob no imita a clases sociales altas, pero si humilla y menosprecia a otras clases culturales, que por lo regular son más bajas a la de él.


No sabía que el término se usaba en España, en México simplemente decimos que X persona es arrogante, o engreído, o pedante y hasta cierto punto presumido, otra deficnición que se me viene a la mente es "fresa", que regularmente son esnobish.

Creo que la mayoría de las deficniciones que an dado de Snob corresponden más bien a su antónimo (guannabí), que es alguíen que imita o *quiere* *ser* como alguien a quien admira.

Para mí, y el sentido que tiene en inglés snob es: Engreído, Pedante.


----------



## femmejolie

mirx said:


> De acuerdo contigo espadachín.
> 
> La única fuente por la que yo concía "snob" era por el inglés, *un snob no imita a clases sociales altas, pero sí humilla y menosprecia a otras clases culturales, que por lo regular son más bajas a la de él*. Totalmente de acuerdo , esa era mi idea originaria de "snob", pero quería confirmarla porque el RDAE habla de imitar actitudes,opiniones de quienes considera "distinguidos".
> 
> en México simplemente decimos que X persona *es arrogante, o engreído, o pedante y hasta cierto punto presumido.* De acuerdo, vamos , un sabiondo o prepotente (uhmmm, aquí no sé si sería correcto. Hay gente prepotente que no sono snobs, sino ignorantes perdidos)
> 
> Para mí, y el sentido que tiene en inglés snob es:* Engreído, Pedante*. sí y no


 
Un esnob en inglés (por lo menos, aquí en Canadá) *no tiene nada que ver con la imitación de costumbres, lenguaje, etc de una clase social elevada*, sino que ese individuo *tiene un desdén hacia clases más bajas que la suya propia*. O sea, que a él (o ella) no le gusta bajarse al nivel de las masas, como si fuera parte de la nobleza. De acuerdo

Ortega y Gasset: "El snobismo europeo se entregó con armas y bagajes al entusiasmo por los Estados Unidos y a la denigración del viejo continente. *El snob aprecia una cosa, no por convicción directa de su valor, sino porque ve que es apreciado por los demás*, esto es, porque ha triunfado ya o se presume que va a triunfar. Hay mucho de vileza en este snobismo."De acuerdo.

Pío Baroja: Ser snob hoy es ser amigo de lo extravagante y de lo extraño, un poco por afición y un mucho *por distinguirse del común de los mortales." *... "Los caracteres más salientes del snob, son la *intransigencia y el egotismo*. Ruskin, el maestro de la estética moderna, *es un intransigente*; siguiendo a eso didáctico, *el snob no admite términos medios: si Botticelli es bueno, Velázquez tiene que ser malo;..." *De acuerdo


----------



## natasha2000

megane_wang said:


> Según la RAE, _*pijo*_ es despectivo, _*esnob*_ no lo es... para mí, mejor ser *esnob*, y parece más divertido !!!
> Salud!


 
Diga lo que diga la RAE, a mi no me gustaría que me llamasen esnob... 

Según lo que esnob significa en mi cultura, es más que despectivo...


----------



## femmejolie

natasha2000 said:


> Diga lo que diga la RAE, a mi no me gustaría que me llamasen esnob...
> 
> Según lo que esnob significa en mi cultura, es más que despectivo...


¿Qué significa en tu cultura serbia?


----------



## femmejolie

Quote:
No presumen de listos, sino de ricos, de pertenecer a un nivel superior a los demás. 
Eso también, pero de algún modo, *¿¿los ricos se supone que son cultos??*, y los esnobs, como no lo son, tal y como abren la boca se les ve a kilómetro quienes son. 

¿¿¿Julio Iglesias o Ricky Martin son cultos????
Y Jesús Gil era culto???'
Y Ronaldo???? si tiene la cabeza en otro sitio
Pues en los pueblos de España hay muchos "paletos" que son ricos y no saben ni escribir.
Precisamente, en general, los muy ricos no suelen ser cultos, precisamente porque no les hace falta para comer ni para nada


----------



## DickHavana

femmejolie said:


> Yo pensaba que los "snobs" tenían cierta cultura o clase social y querían llegar más arriba, pero ya veo que hasta el más rústico puede ser "snob".
> Entonces, un labriego de un pueblo perdido que se compre un "Rolex" de oro o que se compre un "Mercedes deportivo" para fardar es un snob, o es un fantasma o es un hortera?



Creo que un elemento de los que citas al final es un hortera, de hecho alguien así ni siquiera sabe lo que es un snob y si le convences de que esa palabra significa algo así como "un tío distinguido" la acabaría usando y ostentando con orgullo.

Creo que el "snob" implica al menos cierto refinamiento cultural, aunque sea estrecho y de baja categoría.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Este hilo me hizo recordar una canción de Nacha Guevara donde "describe" 
porque es snob.


Yes.
Soy snob.
Soy snob.
Es mi defecto mejor.
Me llevó meses de trabajo lograrlo.
Es una vida tan agitada,
pero ahora...
con el resultado estoy encantada.
****
Regla 17
Martine (Mod...)

En este enlace está la letra completa http://www.letras.com/n/nacha_guevara/nacha_guevara_mezzo_soprano/Soy_snob.html


----------



## Gévy

El esnob hace alarde de refinamiento cultural. 

Esta es la gran diferencia.

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## DickHavana

No, Nat.
Un pijo hace más bien exhibición de poderío económico o de pertenencia a clase alta.
De hecho, tal vez la víctima favorita del snob sea el pijo, al que supongo consideraría un "odieux exemple" de que el dinero no lo da todo.


----------



## femmejolie

Gévy said:


> *El esnob hace alarde de refinamiento cultural*.
> 
> Esta es la gran diferencia.
> 
> Un beso,
> 
> Gévy


TOTALMENTE DE ACUERDO , has dado en el clavo.
Yo creo que el pijo no alardea de cultura, sino de poder económico (el que se compra un Mercedes o va con una modelo no lo hace "precisamente" para tener más cultura)


De hecho, tal vez *la víctima favorita del snob sea el pijo*, al que supongo consideraría un "odieux exemple" de que el dinero no lo da todo.-->Has dado en el clavo.


----------



## DickHavana

natasha2000 said:


> Bueno. Quizá sea la diferencia entre lo que se entiende por el snob aquí y allí. Ya dije que en Serbia, un snob no necesariamente es un pobre o un Don Nadie. Las cantantes esas que di como ejemplo lo demuestran. Son ricas, son famosas y desesperadamente incultas y tontas. Según la definición española, un pijo es siempre un rico? Según mi entender, no, pero igual me equivoco.



Un pijo no es necesariamente rico, pero intenta parecerlo.



natasha2000 said:


> Veo que aquí hay gente que considera que un snob tiene un cierto valor como persona.




Nadie considera que el snob tenga cierto valor como persona, en todo caso se recalcan las diferencias que en España hay entre pijo y snob.

Saludos


----------



## DickHavana

Diosss.
De chiquillo me pegaba con los pijos del barrio, ahora me voy a acabar peleando por explicar lo que son


----------



## Janis Joplin

femmejolie said:


> TOTALMENTE DE ACUERDO , has dado en el clavo.
> Yo creo que el pijo no alardea de cultura, sino de poder económico (el que se compra un Mercedes o va con una modelo no lo hace "precisamente" para tener más cultura)
> 
> 
> De hecho, tal vez *la víctima favorita del snob sea el pijo*, al que supongo consideraría un "odieux exemple" de que el dinero no lo da todo.-->Has dado en el clavo.


 
En México a los pijos les llamamos fresas, por supuesto que no todos son como Paris Hilton que si es una verdadera burguesa acostumbrada a tener todos los lujos, entre ellos quizás una educación cara y cultura en consecuencia.  (opinión personal).  El punto es que no me parece que encuadren en el snobismo sólo en la presunción de cosas materiales que a veces sólo están en su imaginación.


----------



## DickHavana

femmejolie said:


> En resumidas cuentas,
> un pijo alardea de dinero
> y un snob alardea de cultura.



Creo que se podría resumir bastante bien así, más la perla de la canción de Nacha Guevara, sí


----------



## aleCcowaN

Bueno, después de muchas opiniones valiosas y de un desfile de resentimientos variopintos larvados, creo que la pregunta "¿Qué es exactamente un esnob?" se podría contestar con "¿Para qué país quieres la respuesta?" pues hasta hemos tenido las perspectivas canadiense y serbia, para responder a una pregunta que no es del foro de debates culturales sino "Sólo Español".

La letra de la canción Soy Snob es una adaptación de Alberto Favero sobre el original francés del artista libertario Boris Vian, y responde más al modelo español tomado del francés al que se referían las citas de Ortega y Gasset y Pio Baroja que puse en el post #15, pero con un retoque "a la argentina" con más fru-fru y arribismo y un poco menos de aire decadente.

Sin embargo, algo hay en común en toda versión del término snob. Nuestras sociedades tienen pocos snobs y ellos destacan pues según todas las versiones siempre buscan destacar en algún grado, o su destino es hacerlo. Y las inmensas mayorías los miran y se sienten sapo de otro pozo, por lo que cada uno maneja como puede su palo en el gallinero, y se previene de lo que le caiga de arriba, sea real o imaginario.

De lo poco que conozco de algunos personajes que aquí han discutido, para la versión argentina de la palabra snob, muchos quedan afuera. Es más, pareciera que algunos son en realidad verdaderos poligriyos, que son la antítesis del snob, o crotos o piojos resucitados.

Definir un término que tiene connotaciones estamentales partiendo cada uno de la cultura de su país y de su propia reacción emocional ante la existencia en la sociedad moderna de residuos estamentales, no traerá luz al tema. Es una palabra que evoluciona con la moda pues el "Persona que imita con afectación las maneras, opiniones, etc., de aquellos a  quienes considera distinguidos." cambia según lo que se considere afectación, y que se tiene por distinguido. Pareciera que en España ambos se interpretaran como "extravagancia artificiosa y presuntuosa de la conducta, especialmente por estar a la moda o ser exclusivo", y en América como "conducta deliberadamente ceremoniosa y poco natural destinada a imitar lo que se percibe como lo más poderoso a nivel de jerarquía de clases".

A esta altura dudo que tenga sentido buscar un consenso de definición, mientras el localismo de los pueblos y el resentimiento latente de millones de individuos le den al término el color que le venga en gana.


----------



## DickHavana

Al hilo de Mc Cowan, sí. Quizás es cierto que el término "snob" (desconocido actualmente para mucha gente) ha ido desapareciendo y quedando trasnochado. No digo que no haya snobs, pero o se dan menos o pasan más desapercibidos. Quizás el término "pijo" lo haya desbancado, y siendo su significado distinto, en una sociedad que da más importancia al dinero que a la cultura, ya no tiene demasiado sentido, excepto en ambientes muy concretos, ser un snob.

Quizás en épocas en que dominaba la aristocracia (muchas veces una nobleza arruinada, sin dinero) el snob tenía más salida. Recordemos que en los estereotipos de finales del s.XIX y primeros del s.XX, para un aristócrata sin dinero, un nuevo rico burgués era tanto alguien a casar con su hija como un elemento deleznable. Esa presunción o distinción de cultura, aparte del linaje de los apellidos, era lo que los separaba. La afectación en las maneras, esas expresiones artificiosas, eran muy propias de determinada nobleza.

En la sociedad de hoy en día, en que todo se ha democratizado y en la que lo que marca la diferencia de clases es la capacidad de crear y ganar dinero, el pijo y el nuevo rico hortera (Jesús Gil era el más grandioso ejemplo, casi una caricatura de sí mismo) son la nueva versión tal vez del snob, y una demostración en sí mismo de los nuevos tiempos: "Si tienes dinero, ¿para qué quieres cultura? Ya la comprarás si te interesa."

Y creo que se nos han pasado dos ejemplos gloriosos: de pijo snob (los Marichalar, Jaime más snob y _d'autre époque_, el _hermanísimo _más pijo y adaptado a los tiempos modernos), y de pijo-power ("Pocholo" Martínez-Bordiu, como demostración de que un pijo no necesariamente tiene que andar presumiendo de nada, lo lleva grabado en la sangre)


----------



## DickHavana

femmejolie said:


> natasha2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *]*
> Originally Posted by *DickHavana*
> "Si tienes dinero, ¿para qué quieres cultura? Ya la comprarás si te interesa."
> 
> 
> La cultura, en mi opinión, nunca se compra, por muy buenos profesores que pagues. Por mucho dinero que tengas nunca serás un músico o un pintor excepcional, ni siquiera medianamente bueno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Femmejolie*, yo no he dicho que la cultura se compre. He dicho cuál es la opinión de esa gente al respecto, simplemente. Creo que estaba suficientemente claro.
> 
> Saludos y Feliz Año.
Click to expand...


----------



## ampurdan

Por favor, intenten discutir de una manera calmada. A veces es difícil, pero vale la pena. No es necesario ridiculizar la opinión de los demás para defender la propia. 

Les pido que se abstengan de poner ejemplos concretos de personas para ilustrar el concepto de "snob". Hay mucha gente que no está familiarizada con los personajes que son famosos en cada país. Así mismo, eviten, por favor, hacer referencia a ámbitos culturales de otros idiomas. Este es el foro de Sólo español.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## megane_wang

> Originally Posted by *femmejolie*
> 
> 
> En resumidas cuentas, un pijo alardea de dinero y un snob alardea de cultura.


 
Como se comentaba en posts anteriores, cuando dos términos tienen significados que se parecen bastante, el uso que haga cada persona de ellos depende en buena medida de en qué situación conoció el término.

Sin embargo, por tratarse WR de un foro de consulta lingüística, y entendiendo que esta conclusión se basa en opiniones personales, para futuras consultas remito a las definiciones siguientes, y que cada cuál analice su caso concreto:

*pijo, ja.* 
(De or. inc.). 
1. _adj. despect. coloq._ *Dicho de una persona: Que en su vestuario, modales, lenguaje, etc., manifiesta gustos propios de una clase social acomodada.* U. t. c. s. 
2. _adj. despect. coloq. _Perteneciente o relativo a estas personas. 
3. _m._ Cosa insignificante, nadería. 
4. _m._ malson. Miembro viril. 
5. _f._ malson. pijo (|| miembro viril). 

*esnob. *
(Del ingl. _snob_). 
1. _com._ *Persona que imita con afectación las maneras, opiniones, etc., de aquellos a quienes considera distinguidos*. U. t. c. adj. 

Donde:
*distinguido, da. *
(Del part. de distinguir). 
1. adj. Ilustre, noble, esclarecido. 

Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados

Saludos !


----------



## silviafutbol8

Esnob es simplement una persona que se imita a quienes considera distinguidos.

Esto lo han hecho mucho los burgueses con respecto a los nobles. 
Cuando se han hecho ricos han contruido sus caserones al estilo de los de los condes. Se han comprado caballos de raza como los duques y en defeinitiva imitan el estilo de vida del que admiran.

Hoy en dia seria el tipico tio pobre de toda la vida al que le va bien el negocio y en un año lo ves vistiendo de armani, con BMW y si no lo conocieras dirias que es un tio 'de buena familia'. Pero luego ves a la familia y son una colla de campechanos, y al tio lo que le gusta es hacer creer que tiene pasta y un negocio porque ha tenido una 'excelente formación'. 
Para mi unos ridiculos y iunos falsos. Se nota que conzco algunos no???


----------



## Carcino

Pues yo tenía entendido que ser "snob" era como no tener personalidad, pensava que era dejarse llevar por lo que esta de moda (comida, ropa...) y lo que hacen famosos etc... 

Ir a donde todo el mundo va, comer donde todo el mundo come, hacer lo que todo el mundo hace... ¿Porqué? Pues porque es lo que hacen los demás... 

Pero esto solo es una opinión mia... 

Feliz Navidad


----------



## DickHavana

Creo que ya se ha intentado definir entre todos, de forma más o menos conseguida, lo que es un *snob*. De todas formas, como veo que hay gente que parece que no está de acuerdo, propongo hagan sus propias definiciones y sugerencias de lo que quieren que signifique la tal palabreja para aportárselas entre todos a la RAE.


----------



## airanau

Por lo que veo el ser snob tiene un significado propio establecido por la RDAE. Sin embargo, es posible observar igualmente la utilizacion conceptual dada por la costumbre y el uso de la palabra y que difiere del significado matriz. Seria este un caso de ambiguedad o de distorcion de una palabra por el uso incrrecto pero que termina calando como correcto?
(signos de puntuacion omitidos sin intencion)
saludos


----------



## rosenrot

alguna vez encontré que en el diccionario se están agregando nuevas palabras, entre ellas *cheto*, y un sinónimo para esa es snob, o esnob.


----------



## Filemon

Actualmente en castellano (al menos en ESpaña) se utiliza esa palabra de manera despectiva, al referirse a la gente, por decirlo de alguna manera que quiere "aparentar", sin conseguirlo del todo. Aparentar en lo que sea: que es de cierta clase social, o bien que tiene cultura sobre esto o aquello, lo que sea, pero que en cuanto abren la boca... Vamos, lo que se dice "darselas de algo que no es..." y que además, se les nota que no.

En cuanto a la definición de la RAE:
*esnob**.*
(Del ingl. _snob_).

*1. *com. Persona que imita con afectación las maneras, opiniones, etc., de aquellos a quienes considera distinguidos. U. t. c. adj.


Creo que en esta definición la clave esta en "con afectación". Es a lo que me refiero cuando digo que se las dan de algo que SE LES NOTA que no son.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

DickHavana said:


> Creo que ya se ha intentado definir entre todos, de forma más o menos conseguida, lo que es un *snob*. De todas formas, como veo que hay gente que parece que no está de acuerdo, propongo hagan sus propias definiciones y sugerencias de lo que quieren que signifique la tal palabreja para aportárselas entre todos a la RAE.



Yo lo defino como "aspirante a pedante", que me parece lo suficientemente descriptiva, concisa e hiriente.





rosenrot said:


> alguna vez encontré que en el diccionario se están agregando nuevas palabras, entre ellas *cheto*, y un sinónimo para esa es snob, o esnob.



Conozco "cheto" como "trampa" o "tramposo" (del inglés "cheat"/"cheater"), pudiendo ser un cheto o hacer chetos. Pero sólo se usa en cierta jerga muy concreto, así que supongo que es casualidad.


----------



## clares3

Estimados todos, Yserien en particular:
Crreo que el origen del término es la abreviatura snob (sine nobilitate) y se apuntaba en UK a quienes se matriculaban en un colegio de alto nivel, lleno de nobles, sin ser nobles ellos mismos. Es decir, define al que quiere subir en la escala social en general.
Un supueto quizás adecuado sea el de ese tal Peñafiel, el que dirigió el HOLA!, que pretende enseñar a la nobleza cómo hay que ser noble.
Clares3


----------

